# Renew life partner visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Hi there,

Can someone please tell me the process/documents ect. that is required to renew my life partner visa. 

Do I have to resubmit everything again?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, you need to resubmit everything.


----------

